# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Что представляет собой приложение Переход на Windows 10?

## DEL

Переход на Windows 10 — это приложение, разработанное для удобного обновления. Оно проверяет совместимость вашего устройства, содержит справочную информацию о возможностях Windows 10, а также позволяет начать установку бесплатного обновления1 до Windows 10.

На устройствах, которые работают под управлением Windows 7 или Windows 8/8.1 с обновлением с включенным клиентским компонентом Центра обновления Windows, это приложение отобразится автоматически в виде значка Windows в области уведомлений в нижней правой части экрана.

----------

